# Best base coats and top coats



## blondegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

I thought i'd start a thread on the best base and top coats in polish-your opinion.
i am forever searching for ways and products to help my polish stay on longer and stop chipping. 
What are your favourite base and top coats??


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 8, 2009)

My faves

Top: Seche Vite Fast Dry
       Diamond Dry Top Coat

Base: Seche Vite Ridge Filler
        Orly Bonder


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_My faves

Top: Seche Vite Fast Dry
Diamond Dry Top Coat

Base: Seche Vite Ridge Filler
Orly Bonder_

 
thanks for the recommendation.
how long does your polish last until it starts chipping? 
Do you have any other tips on how to prevent chipping??


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 8, 2009)

Top coat - CND Super Shiny. Lasted on my pedi for 17 days!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Top coat - CND Super Shiny. Lasted on my pedi for 17 days!_

 
wow thats great!!
Have you tried it on your fingers??


----------



## darkorchid (Oct 9, 2009)

Base and top coat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails. 

I generally have really strong nails, but lately from cold they have been going brittle and chipping. With this stuff on though, they really are hard as nails! Extends the life of my polish too. The major problem I have is tip wear cos I scratch alot hehe.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_My faves

Top: Seche Vite Fast Dry
Diamond Dry Top Coat

Base: Seche Vite Ridge Filler
Orly Bonder_

 
I love Seche Vite too, I paid about $9 for it at Target. My nails last for 7 days without chipping, and I do a lot w/my hands. I also like True Blu Spa (Bath and Body Works), but I'm not sure if they still carry it.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Oct 9, 2009)

Seche vite. I can go easily go over a week without any chipping.. but be careful how much you use because too thick of a coat causes your color to pull in from the edges of your nails.

I haven't found a base coat I totally love. I am using OPI's natural nail base coat. It's pretty good, but I am still on the hunt.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the all-in-one OPI one because, well it's a base coat, top coat and strengthner. Total winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xoxo


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 9, 2009)

My favorite basecoat is OPI Nail Envy since I have really brittle nails, and my favorite topcoat is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_I love Seche Vite too, I paid about $9 for it at Target. My nails last for 7 days without chipping, and I do a lot w/my hands. I also like True Blu Spa (Bath and Body Works), but I'm not sure if they still carry it._

 
7 days without chipping is great.
What sort of base coat are you using?? and what brand of colour polish are you using?


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

girls i have heard that if you apply a top coat each day to your mani that it will help it to last. But i have also heard that if you have too many coats on your mani that it can cause it to peel. Any ideas on this??


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nailtek Foundation II basecoat
Seche Vite topcoat

My holy grails - and I've tried loads of diff stuff.


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 9, 2009)

Base coat: 
OPI Nail Envy

Top coat:
Seche Vite

My polish always lasts a week with those 2 products.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone use the zoya colour lock system?!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Nailtek Foundation II basecoat
Seche Vite topcoat

My holy grails - and I've tried loads of diff stuff._

 

I also use Nailtek Foundation II basecoat. For my top coat I use Nail Tek II Intensive Therapy. They are the best, and they improve the strength and length of your nails!!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 10, 2009)

What's the difference between the various strengths of Nailtek foundations?? I'm really interested in trying them as lately my nails have gone from being fine to serious peeling... is there any harm in going with the stronger versions like III or Xtra?
TIA!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 10, 2009)

I use OPI's Quick Dry for my top coat and my base is currently Essie Millionails.  Most of the time it starts to bother me that the colors has worn off on the outer edge of my nails after 5-7 days, which is when I fix my nails again, and I rarely see chips before that.

The "apply a new layer of top coat every day"-thing doesn't work for me. If I apply anything new after my nails have dried completely (with base, color and top) it all just peels off in big chunks.


----------



## user79 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_What's the difference between the various strengths of Nailtek foundations?? I'm really interested in trying them as lately my nails have gone from being fine to serious peeling... is there any harm in going with the stronger versions like III or Xtra?
TIA!_

 
Nail Tek Product Line

On the Nailtek website it describes the different uses of the 3 diff foundations. The formula is made for different nail problems, like dry, brittle, breakage, chipping, peeling, etc. I think the II is for peeling.

I used to get really bad peeling when I used OPI Nail Envy and it made my nails thin because I had to buff them smooth, but since I started using Foundation II, my nails don't peel at all anymore! I have noticed a huge difference, I never would have believed it before. I def recommend this product line. The foundation formula makes your nails kind of "grabby", meaning the polish will stick on better. Hard to describe, but totally different than Nail Envy, which just feels like a clear, smooth gloss.

I also think using a glass nail file makes a big difference.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 10, 2009)

i just purchased the nail tek foundation 2 base coat!
i am waiting for it to arrive from the US (i am in sydney)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 10, 2009)

My HGs are
Base coat- NailTek foundation II
Top coat- Poshe. (It's so much better than Seche IMO.)


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_My HGs are
Base coat- NailTek foundation II
Top coat- Poshe. (It's so much better than Seche IMO.)_

 
do you find the nail tek foundation helps to stop your polish from chipping?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_do you find the nail tek foundation helps to stop your polish from chipping?_

 
Well, I usually change my polish every or every other night, but if I wear it longer I don't have any chipping. It also helped with peeling and ridges


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Well, I usually change my polish every or every other night, but if I wear it longer I don't have any chipping. It also helped with peeling and ridges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh great. 
I am interested to know- if using the nail tel foundation is it also necessary to use your usual base coat such as the creative sticky base coat or the orly bonder?


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 11, 2009)

I totally agree. I started using the system religously after removing acrylic nails and it did WONDERS with the ridges the nails left behind. It also strengthened them and now my nails have grown so much that I don't even need acrylic nails! 

I usually order them from Amazon for around $7.00 + shipping (Buy one, get one free)...





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Nail Tek Product Line

On the Nailtek website it describes the different uses of the 3 diff foundations. The formula is made for different nail problems, like dry, brittle, breakage, chipping, peeling, etc. I think the II is for peeling.

I used to get really bad peeling when I used OPI Nail Envy and it made my nails thin because I had to buff them smooth, but since I started using Foundation II, my nails don't peel at all anymore! I have noticed a huge difference, I never would have believed it before. I def recommend this product line. The foundation formula makes your nails kind of "grabby", meaning the polish will stick on better. Hard to describe, but totally different than Nail Envy, which just feels like a clear, smooth gloss.

I also think using a glass nail file makes a big difference._


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_What's the difference between the various strengths of Nailtek foundations?? I'm really interested in trying them as lately my nails have gone from being fine to serious peeling... is there any harm in going with the stronger versions like III or Xtra?
TIA!_

 

Hi Anita. Honestly I don't think using versions III or Xtra would do any damage, but it is always best to use the product which specifically addresses your needs. Foundation and Instensive Therapy II are ideal for peeling nails, but it may not hurt to try the other versions if you are also experiencing other problems, such as breakage or difficulty growing...

I hope you like the products as much as I do


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_Oh great. 
I am interested to know- if using the nail tel foundation is it also necessary to use your usual base coat such as the creative sticky base coat or the orly bonder?_

 
The nail tek foundation is actually used as a base coat, so it is not necessary to use your usual base coat (in my opinion), because when you factor in your 1-2 coats of polish as well as the top coat, things can get kind of thick and may take a bit longer to dry or may even smudge on you.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_The nail tek foundation is actually used as a base coat, so it is not necessary to use your usual base coat (in my opinion), because when you factor in your 1-2 coats of polish as well as the top coat, things can get kind of thick and may take a bit longer to dry or may even smudge on you._

 
Thanks for that info. I'll try out the base coat on it's own and see how I go. I am so desperate to find a solution to the chipping issue!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 11, 2009)

I've found that when I buff my nails a little, so the surface is nice and even, my polish stays better. And of course make sure your nails are clean from any oily substances before you start painting them.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 11, 2009)

girls a combination i am loving right now is
zoya anchor base coat
zoya polish
seche vite top coat

looking good after 2 days now.


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 31, 2009)

At this point in time: 

Base coat: Seche Clear or Poshe'
Top coat: Seche Vite or Poshe'

I actually prefer Poshe' because it seems to have less "tip pull" than Seche Vite but the only reason it's not my #1 is it's not readily available where I live. I found a Poshe' sampler pack at my local Winners (Canadian equivalent of Kohls or TJ Maxx) but I can't find a store that sells it around here. (I don't purchase online.) I'm afraid to use my bottles up, haha!

If you're on a budget or can't find Seche Vite, I used to use Sally Hansen's Insta-Dri top coat for years. Dries very fast and shiny.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 31, 2009)

For a base coat, I just started using OPI's ChipSkip and I saw a huge difference when I used it with OPI Sand in my Suit (the only OPI shade I currently own). It held the polish so much longer than without.

I also tried it with cheapo NYC black polish (with a top coat) and it held for three days, but it was three days of stuff that's really hard on the hands. And it only chipped on my dominant hand pointer and nondominant thumb.

The top coat I use is Sally Hansen Mega Shine, which dries right away. I like it, but I think I need to get into the habit of reapplying it every couple of days to preserve the manicure.


----------



## Mirella (Nov 5, 2009)

After long time of searching for the best products for my nails I am finally happy with Nailtek II Intensive Therapy as a base coat for my peeling nails and with Poshe top coat.
Also when I pulled off gel from my nails they were weak and needed a strength the Nailtek XTRA helped a lot.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Nov 20, 2009)

I am loving the nailtek xtra/seche vite combo.  It has been working well for me with essie, opi, misa and orly.  I can't imagine my life without seche vite anymore!  I have also used nailtek refresh drops with my seche vite with no problems - it lasts just as long and it dries just as fast.

Putting orly bonder on over the nailtek base made my nails peel like crazy.  I don't think orly bonder work well with the nailtek at all.  My nail polish stays on at least 4 days looking flawless (once I see one miniscule chip it's all over!) with just the nailtek foundation/polish/seche vite combo!


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

OPI Chip Skip > OPI Natural Nail Base Coat > 2 coats of OPI nail polish > RapiDry Top Coat

Works well for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2009)

i have just got essie's ridge filling base caor which i am quite happy with! drys quickly and does seem to smooth out my nails a little more. as for a top coat is was using china glaze's fast drying one but the smell was terrible! and i felt it pulled the polish quite a bit. so i have just got seche vite top coat - fast drying one and it's wicked!


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

Base: CND Stickey

Top: Seche Vite


----------



## lilibat (Dec 17, 2009)

What I need is a top coat that really does retain the sharp, clear look of wet to go over my homemade glitter polish. All the ones I have tried just end up looking a bit dull after they dry.


----------



## Baudelaire (Jan 15, 2012)

lilibat said:


> What I need is a top coat that really does retain the sharp, clear look of wet to go over my homemade glitter polish. All the ones I have tried just end up looking a bit dull after they dry.


	nail's inc Kensington Caviar Top Coat is a fantastic one. It's the only one I've been using since Sephora started selling it. It actually does dry in a snap, but keeps the gorgeous, clear 'wet' look for days.


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

top coat: seche vite top coat... AMAZING
	NYC top coat..SURPRISINGLY AWESOME

	base coat: seche vite ridge filler...great for those peeling nails
	OPI Nail Envy.. great for strengthening and helping your nails grow


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 15, 2012)

For basecoat I really like Orly Rubberizing Bonder, and topcat I like either Seche Vite or ibd Out The Door.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had the best luck with Orly Bonder base coat and Out the Door top coat.


----------

